# Good Cage for rat recovering from Surgery



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

So one of my rats is going to have two mammary tumors removed soon, and I was wondering if anyone had recomendations for a good hospital cage. Also what type of bedding should I use in the cage, and what kind of stuff should I put in the cage aside from a water bottle and food.


----------



## robenbobben (May 30, 2014)

I kept my girl in her travel cage for a few days. Something low with everything she needs on one level while she's healing. I found my girl had a bit of trouble reaching up for things the first day so I kept a saucer (like a thick clay one that normally goes under potted plants) and I put her water in that with a little bit of apple juice. I also included somewhere for her to hide. My girl liked having a cuddle cup in there with her, and I turned a plastic hiding house over it. Substrate (loose bedding like carefresh or aspen) can potentially stick to the wound/get into it, so many people recommend fleece. 

My vet recommended keeping her apart for a few days. She was in her travel cage for about 4 days before being reintroduced to the group. I was also told that because she'd smell different they might not be too sure what think of her? They said to watch they weren't picking on her. I never had that problem though. 

Hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

Something without very many levels (if any) so there isn't the risk of falling off. I would use light colored fleece (you will be able to see any discolored spots should the wound leak).


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I was looking at cages and I thought that this one might be a good choice http://www.petco.com/product/113054...t=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_CagesHabitatsHutches 
It has 1/2" bar spacing and is low, I also think that it would be easy to put fleece in


----------



## robenbobben (May 30, 2014)

That looks like it would work for sure


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

That is one of my recovery or old age care cages.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Teapig (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd maybe recommend building a tote bin "cage", it would be cheaper than buying a new cage, but if you want to buy a new cage that's even better!

I built a tote cage by cutting the middle out of the lid of the tote, and hot gluing some screen (like for windows) to the lid, and also drilling a bunch of holes in the sides for good air flow. If you don't have access to tools like that, though, this may not be as easy. It does make a good temporary cage though.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I already have a tote cage, made very similarly to yours, but I am looking at getting something that I would be comfortable leaving her in for several days


----------

